# high FSH 25.16 success stories



## mamaebi (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello all,

I would like to know if anybody has gone on to conceive naturally with FSH levels 25 and above? I have high fsh and the dr told me my only hope is donor eggs. i've had 5 miscarriages the last one was dec 2016   . 

i'm so depressed and upset, i'm really thinking about just call it a day and accepting i will only have one child. i've been trying for 7 years and i'm not getting any younger, time is not on my side. if the little eggs i have now are bad quality and i'm 38 there's really no hope for me when i'm 40. its so stressful peeing on sticks all the time. I freak out when its ovulation worried that i'm not ovulating and when ovulation has passed i have the 2weeks wait checking ever symptom i have, always thinking i'm pregnant its just making me crazy  . every day i pray and ask   God to bless me with a pregnancy that wont end in a miscarriage.   my son keeps asking me when i'm i going to have another baby i don't have anybody to play with. all I can say to him its God that gives children.


----------

